# Be'Lakor



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe a bit premature, since I haven't picked up the supplement yet (and not sure if I will tbh), but I am intrigued by what I am hearing...Mainly about his ability to use any Telepathy powers he sees fit with his 3 warp charge points. 

Is the guarantee of Invisibility something to build an army around? Probably not. But his other stats sound juicy: Shrouded I believe means he gets a 3+ jink save because he is a FMC, and then a 4++ if facing cover ignoring weapons....I am not sure what his stat line is, I believe it is the same as DPs but with Eternal Warrior. Nice. Weapon is fleshbane and I believe strikes at +1 Str, Ap2 at initiative. Very nice....Also, the ability of using any telepathy power from turn to turn (if it works like this?) gives some nice flexibility: Hallucinate can deal with Deathstar units (TH/SS termies and the like), Invisibility for huge boosts to units, Puppet Master to take control of weapons like railguns and melta...That is a pretty sweet deal.

But he is a whopping 350pts. Ouch.

Any ideas what kind of lists he would theoretically fit into? 

I always loved giving Thousand Sons squads Invisibility but it was always 50-50 with Ahriman and less with a Tzeentch lvl3 sorc and both of those options were pretty crap in the killy chop choppy department. Well, seems Be'Lakor is infinitely more killy and gives the guarantee of those delightful Telepathy psychic powers. But 350pts...Yeesh. Not sure if it is worth it unless you are building a list around it. But the potential for fun lists here is pretty solid, I think.

Huron Blackheart as Warlord for his Infiltrate ability immediately springs to mind. Sure you would be gunning 160+350pts into your HQ choices, but you could get a lot of mileage out of this: Infiltrate a blob of Cultists with Huron and Invisibility...Or Infiltrate an Invisible Abby with Chosen or Cultists using the black legion supplement (this is assuming it isn't compulsory to take Be'Lakor as your warlord), though then you would be pumping 160+265+350pts into HQ choices, and does Abby really need Invisibility on top of his statline? Not really lol

What do people think about him? Worth it?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Interested to see his statline and rules, Be'Lakor is a great model and deserves to see more playtime.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Standard prince statline, but with ld10. He does have shrouded and a 4++, as well as the standard daemon rule + eternal warrior. His sword is +1 str armor/fleshbane, master crafted, specialist. He's ml3 and automatically knows every telepathy spell. Warlord trait is -1 to fear checks (globally) whilst alive, and he gains d3 warp charges if a unit fails (any) morale test.

I've been going over ways to incorporate him in either daemons or csm (as he can be selected as an hq for either army). His price tag is very similar to a gifted out thirster/fateweaver/decked out prince, so it's not like spending that kind of points on a single model is a foreign concept to daemon players. His fear ability benefits daemons moreso than regular csm, if you even consider fear to be worth your time (I never remember it because my enemy is immune to it 90% of the time). 

I think he's pretty solid. With eternal warrior, a 4++, and shrouded, he will be a nuisance to remove (except for eldar and tau). As mentioned, his price tag is more or less peace of mind to having access to every telepathy spell on call, and on a bs5 ld10 fmc to boot. With his one warp charge siphoning ability, he could potentially have up to 6 warp charges to blow in a single turn, which is staggering. 

Will he replace fateweaver? Doubtful. He doesn't bring the same utility. I'll be testing him out in my emperors children list as well as my daemons to see how he does on the table and I'll let you guys know my personal experiences with him. Curious to hear others initial thoughts and how they plan on using him as well!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Huron Blackheart as Warlord for his Infiltrate ability immediately springs to mind. Sure you would be gunning 160+350pts into your HQ choices, but you could get a lot of mileage out of this: Infiltrate a blob of Cultists with Huron and Invisibility...Or Infiltrate an Invisible Abby with Chosen or Cultists using the black legion supplement (this is assuming it isn't compulsory to take Be'Lakor as your warlord), though then you would be pumping 160+265+350pts into HQ choices, and does Abby really need Invisibility on top of his statline? Not really lol


I don't think that Huron's a viable choice anymore since 34pts stops Master of Deception dead for all Imperial armies and a couple of other races.

I really like the look of him, to be honest. Seems to be more the kind of Daemon Prince that's talked about in fluff, with the super-rare-super-powerful aspect, all of which has been gained by giving him Shrouded and Telepathy choices. Wouldn't be surprised to see him as M'kar the Reborn either.

Midnight


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> I don't think that Huron's a viable choice anymore since 34pts stops Master of Deception dead for all Imperial armies and a couple of other races.
> 
> I really like the look of him, to be honest. Seems to be more the kind of Daemon Prince that's talked about in fluff, with the super-rare-super-powerful aspect, all of which has been gained by giving him Shrouded and Telepathy choices. Wouldn't be surprised to see him as M'kar the Reborn either.
> 
> Midnight


Wait...what does that for 34pts? Is this the Inquisition supplement servo skulls by any chance?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Wait...what does that for 34pts? Is this the Inquisition supplement servo skulls by any chance?


Yep. 34pts buys you a pretty comprehensive defence against Scout and Infiltrate. 25pt Inquisitor with three Servo-Skulls.

Midnight


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn it that really sucks. I built a lot of lists around Huron...Hopefully not everyone I play will go with Inquisition and servo skulls.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

On a tournament level, definitely expect it. Otherwise, I don't think you'll have too many more people using them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> On a tournament level, definitely expect it. Otherwise, I don't think you'll have too many more people using them.


Well if they decide they're tired of Huron's shit, it's an easy addition to the army. In tournament games, Servo Skulls don't affect Heldrakes or Screamers of Tzeentch, so don't affect any of the *good* stuff in CSM anyway.

Midnight


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Sadly this kills me, because my Thousand Sons were abusing Ahriman's same Master of Deception to allow my slow-ass Rubrics to start forward. My only hope is that people use skulls defensively, because I'm not Meltaciding with Rubrics or the like.

In terms of Be'lakor, I rather like how he's set up, though his price tag is prohibitive. He does work nicely by allowing to cherry pick powers, and when you think about it, his Warlord Trait, while situational does suit him perfectly with his D3 Warp Charge power. I have the 'scroll also for Fantasy, and he has a similar thing going for him on that side.

I also think he'd make a great additional to a Monster Mash Daemon/CSM list. While expensive, he could replace the Slaneeshi Mace prince that everyone uses, and buff all the other daemons on his way through.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well a quick whisk around the clubs here and seems only a handful of people are bothering with Inquisition so it is highly situational. And honestly I don't play it often enough for people to take them just to screw my Huron/Ahriman lists over. If they do I have plenty of other lists so meh. 

Just get Rhinos for your Thousand Sons if you can't use Ahriman and infiltrate anymore. Ally in some Tzeentch Daemons, Pink Horrors, Screamers or take normal CSM (non-rubric 1ksons) or Cultists (Spireguard) if you want faster screening units. Lots of options. You might find the points you save on Ahriman you can pump into more units anyway (and a tzeentch sorc in termie armour).

Anyway, back to Belakor: What is this warlord trait? Is it just D3 warp charge points per failed enemy morale check?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

No, the d3 warp charges is his rule in gneneral if an enemy fails certain Ld checks the turn before. His Warlord trait lowers enemy leadership.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> No, the d3 warp charges is his rule in gneneral if an enemy fails certain Ld checks the turn before. His Warlord trait lowers enemy leadership.


The important distinction being that he only lowers Leadership for Fear checks. If it was leadership in general he'd be a must take.

Midnight


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Agreed. I was on my phone and couldn't recall exactly. However, since he causes fear, and literally feeds off fear, then it kind of makes sense that his warlord trait helps, and everything synergizes nicely.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a pretty 'meh' warlord trait, as 80% of the game ignores fear anyway. The d3 warp charges is off any failed morale check though, so it will see use. The problem is that he's ld10, so if you use him in a daemon list (like flying circus where he's practically catered for) you lose your fateweaver warlord trait. For that reason, he is better suited as your csm detachment HQ, with cultists and drake in tow. 

Should be getting a game or two in with him this evening. Interested to see how he holds up.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

My real problem with what I've heard about him... is the 4 T5 wounds for 350 points. Sure, Shrouded and Eternal Warrior give him much more survivability than the standard Daemon Prince... but that's still an awful lot of points for "more fragile* and more expensive than Fateweaver"

* Ok, it's arguable, with Daemonic Instability, the ability to be ID'd, and Shrouded up against a better Invuln and an extra wound.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> My real problem with what I've heard about him... is the 4 T5 wounds for 350 points. Sure, Shrouded and Eternal Warrior give him much more survivability than the standard Daemon Prince... but that's still an awful lot of points for "more fragile* and more expensive than Fateweaver"
> 
> * Ok, it's arguable, with Daemonic Instability, the ability to be ID'd, and Shrouded up against a better Invuln and an extra wound.


Since he's barely bigger than a Terminator, as I remember, he's pretty easy to hide behind LOS blocking terrain even when in Swoop mode.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

I've seen him used a couple of times since his dataslate dropped and I can say his point cost is definitely worth it. Seen him give invisibility to a unit of bikers then fly over and puppet master a riptide and nearly wipe out a whole farsight bomb and then next turn psychic shriek the Riptide to death. 

This guy is awesome.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Since he's barely bigger than a Terminator, as I remember, he's pretty easy to hide behind LOS blocking terrain even when in Swoop mode.
> 
> Midnight


This. Even with his wings he is nowhere near the size of the plastic or metal Daemon Prince. LoS can be exploited!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Orochi said:


> This. Even with his wings he is nowhere near the size of the plastic or metal Daemon Prince. LoS can be exploited!


Am I the only one upset by this? He's the FIRST Demon Prince! He should be Balrog-sized or something, rather than being this tiny little Crisis-Suit Demon. :ireful2:


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Am I the only one upset by this? He's the FIRST Demon Prince! He should be Balrog-sized or something, rather than being this tiny little Crisis-Suit Demon. :ireful2:


i would say he's closer to warlord-Imperator sized titan if you talk "first daemon"


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

lokyar said:


> i would say he's closer to warlord-Imperator sized titan if you talk "first daemon"


Quote from the first line of the Datascroll:

*Ancient beyond imagining, the Daemon Prince Be’lakor is the first of his kind.*

That's the 40k Dataslate, btw. He's listed as the first Champion of Chaos in both fluffs, the very first marked by all four Ruinous Powers. I feel that sort of power deserves a larger, more impressive stature, tactical hiding in cover aside.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Quote from the first line of the Datascroll:
> 
> *Ancient beyond imagining, the Daemon Prince Be’lakor is the first of his kind.*
> 
> That's the 40k Dataslate, btw. He's listed as the first Champion of Chaos in both fluffs, the very first marked by all four Ruinous Powers. I feel that sort of power deserves a larger, more impressive stature, tactical hiding in cover aside.



The funny thing about daemons is that size doesn't necessarily make them any more powerful. 

I've played be'lakor in a handful of games now and he's deceptively hard to kill. Keeping him in cover and casting invisibility on yourself if necessary is a giant pain for your opponent, unless they're eldar or tau. Then they don't care what cover you have, you're just dead regardless.


----------

